# Melinda sure has been quiet .......



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

..... just sayin.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 (Oct 5, 2005)

Shes too busy out trapping Dennis... With PINK traps...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hunt448 (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeah....come on we need an update....... Who's in the lead... 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Until yesterday, she was barely beating me in mink and beaver. I was solidly beating her in **** and we were nearly tied in muskrat. No ones caught an otter....yet. nothings going on in the canine division because no one can do daily checks. However, this can all drastically change now.

Last week, she threw out her back fleshing a measly 20 cold **** and has been rendered immobile. Geez....slacker. lol. 

Now that she's out of commission I can concentrate on blowing past her pink wheelchair and get a comfortable lead. :evilsmile:

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## seaarkshooterwife (Nov 12, 2009)

While Dennis may be somewhat good at math, ummm....I actually am 10 ahead of Dennis in ****. ! Lol....
I am.3 ahead in Mink, 4 ahead in Beaver and we are tied for muskrat. No one has gotten an otter but I will get mine. 
So sorry baby but got to keep it real and honest for our 'fans'.....
I am designing my sweet hubby's clothes even now for Evart....

Pink wheelchair...haha...I can still out trap and out flesh ya honey...but thats ok... keeping it in the family

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Melinda..before you give Dennis his nads back..paint them pink too:lol:


----------



## seaarkshooterwife (Nov 12, 2009)

Not a bad idea freepop...it would be my pleasure! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

FREEPOP said:


> Melinda..before you give Dennis his nads back..paint them pink too:lol:




posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

seaarkshooterwife said:


> Not a bad idea freepop...it would be my pleasure!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


:sly:

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

Seaarkshooter said:


> Last week, she threw out her back fleshing a measly 20 cold **** and has been rendered immobile. Geez....slacker. lol.
> 
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


that sucks, thats why i like vertical fleshing, no strain on back...


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

DIYsportsman said:


> that sucks, thats why i like vertical fleshing, no strain on back...


 Joe, you're absolutely right. If I would have known it was going to take such a beating on her, I would have tried to set up something else before she tried so many all at once. She loves doing it so it's just another opportunity for me to design something that makes it easier on her. 

Sure wish I woulda had you or somebody else make me up some freeze proof dirt earlier this year. It's been some fantastic coyote trapping weather so far. I could be out trapping those without any worry about having to do much skinning. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## seaarkshooterwife (Nov 12, 2009)

Awe ..you are so sweet. I love you. We will have to figure out a better way for me to flesh....I actually love fleshing. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## seaarkshooterwife (Nov 12, 2009)

Ok...update! Project Pink is well under way! I have pulled way ahead...
Except, for some reason, Dennis is beating me in the possum category! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Was that a under ice **** set?


----------



## seaarkshooterwife (Nov 12, 2009)

Thats a DP with a 20ft drowner going out into pond. The problem was Denniss' homemade conduit slide locks bound up on a kink. So my raccoon was there waiting for us.....We spent most of the day pulling sets because of weather 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## seaarkshooterwife (Nov 12, 2009)

Oh...and I love DP's on drowners because I dont get any incidentals. I love watching my dear "possum whisperer" being slowed down with his bucket sets...
Today he caught 3 ...just today...lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

Seaarkshooter said:


> Sure wish I woulda had you or somebody else make me up some freeze proof dirt earlier this year. It's been some fantastic coyote trapping weather so far. I could be out trapping those without any worry about having to do much skinning.


I gave you my number, i would have been glad to help... Figured you found someone closer...

Guess we were both waiting for each other to call..


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

I got so busy I thought I would have to fake my own death just to get some personal time. Now I'm going to pay for it because I'm seeing coyote and Fox sign everywhere on my properties. Today I grabbed 6 buckets of dry dirt out of a barn. I am going to put them in a cement mixer and try to make up wax dirt this week. It may cost me a fortune in propane but what can you do. I'll start asking for help a lot earlier next year.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

FREEPOP said:


> Melinda..before you give Dennis his nads back..paint them pink too:lol:


LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Go easy there, Freepop! I almost wet myself!

John


----------

